# Time to harvest?



## Pappy (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey! I'm pretty sure my plant needs to be harvested, but at the same time it seems to be growing alot more right now than it has in the past few weeks. I want to harvest it, but I also want to let it grow for a few more days so that 1) the fibre-to-crystal ratio is a little better and 2) just because they're growing so fast and I want to get as much as I can.

I am posting pictures. Higher quality pictures are available if needed. I tried to keep them large so it's like looking at them through 10x magnification or so.

So yea, I was planning on harvesting in about 6 days, give or take. I was told to wait for most of the fan leaves to yellow, but it seems like the pistols are getting all "burnt out" so i'm afraid it's going too late into flowering.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2007)

Forum : Harvesting - Drying & Curing






 Sticky: Harvesting Marijuana! When To Harvest Your Marijuana Crop


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Forum : Harvesting - Drying & Curing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol hey stoney thats one of ur favorit links lol hows it gowing man got any new pics of ur crops man? ok im out lol peace:bolt:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 4, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> lol hey stoney thats one of ur favorit links lol hows it gowing man got any new pics of ur crops man? ok im out lol peace:bolt:


 
Ha! I do like that link! It tells the story right!

No pics of mine now. It looks like hell. All the top buds fell in a random pattern over each other. Still has another week or more. The leaves have all turned back to the light and I had to lower the light 2 feet. Man, the buds are so full of oil they smell like candy!


----------

